# Biete Rolle der Auferstehung, Perenolde Allianz



## Lord_Drac0 (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

suche sie oder ihn für meine Rolle der Auferstehung.
Du solltest nett, lustig und immer gut drauf sein. 
Bitte melde dich scnell bei mir .

Bei Interesse einfach eine PM schreiben
Liebe Grüße Lord_Drac0 

PS: Ich bin ein kleiner verspielter Romantiker  und hätte auch noch ein wenig Startkapital zu bieten


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (9. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (13. Mai 2012)

Mein Angebot steht noch, auch die kleine Starthilfe von mir 

und das ist ja sowieso da:	^^

Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80
KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm
7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug


----------



## Grimey (13. Mai 2012)

Hi, ich brauche eine Rolle der Auferstehung, aber ich spiele nicht auf Perenolde.
Ist das Bedingung?^^

Falls es trotzdem geht bitte melden


----------



## Stizzly-Perenolde (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo, bin von Perenolde. Bin sehr am Angebot interessiert und würe mitmachen.

Würde meinen Account dann wieder reaktivieren.

Ich hab dir ne PN geschickt. Über Skype ICQ oder sonstiges wäre die Klärung schön-.

MFG


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (14. Mai 2012)

die suche geht weiter^^

kommt nur, kommt ich beiße nicht xD


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (17. Mai 2012)

Suche immernoch wen^^


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (18. Mai 2012)

Rolle der Auferstehung + kleine starthilfe zu vergeben


----------



## Lord_Drac0 (20. Mai 2012)

/push


----------

